# JKD/Kali Whittier, CA-Bud Thompson



## jaydogg72 (Jan 31, 2006)

I also posted this on the JKD board...

I just started training Kali/JKD with Bud Thompson in Whittier, CA. I come from a MMA background (Muay Thai, and BJJ) but I wanted weapons training and self defense, so far I love it, anyhow just wanted to stop in and say hi..

Happy Training,

Jason


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2006)

That's great! Sounds like  you'll have a very comprehensive skill set.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Jason,

Welcome to MT!!!

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## kroh (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum.

Regards,
Walt


----------

